# Annie's Mailbox - 8/17/11



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot find a way to post a link to a specific reader's comments in Annie's Mailbox this morning but if you'll scan down and find mention of *"Worried in California",* there is something interesting to consider regarding someone with a Graves' Disease diagnosis.

http://www.arcamax.com/lifeadvice/anniesmailbox/s-931681

The reader is saying she has two twin daughters. One with a lifetime problem of mood swings, etc., that the other didn't have.

At 47, the twin with personality problems was diagnosed with Graves' and on medication all this has stopped. There was a history of thyroid problems in the mother's family (including Graves') but all those years of trying to find help for her daughter, nobody apparently considered a possible link.

I found it interesting particularly after the recent link Andros shared about mental health issues and thyroid problems. I've forgotten where I read this comment but it's been recently, "A good thyroid doctor treats symptoms, not numbers."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I cannot find a way to post a link to a specific reader's comments in Annie's Mailbox this morning but if you'll scan down and find mention of *"Worried in California",* there is something interesting to consider regarding someone with a Graves' Disease diagnosis.
> 
> http://www.arcamax.com/lifeadvice/anniesmailbox/s-931681
> 
> ...


Glad that story has a happy ending. Goodness gracious.

I should imagine a lot of people are in prison for committing crimes due to raging hormones from Graves'! It would not surprise me at all!

Thanx for the article!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad that story has a happy ending. Goodness gracious.

I should imagine a lot of people are in prison for committing crimes due to raging hormones from Graves'! It would not surprise me at all!

Thanx for the article!

I feel the same way, Andros. People think about a thyroid problem (unless it's their problem) about like tonsillitis but when you even begin to realize the implications, it is mind boggling.

I find myself wondering how much research is devoted to thyroid disease? How far has diagnosis and treatment actually come through the years? Every week we hear about new tests, new treatments, etc., for problems like heart disease, cancer and so many other life-threatening conditions...but I'm curious if or how or does a dysfunctional thyroid (even if only slightly out of the realm of normal) trigger or effect the development of other physical, mental and emotional problems?

I've read that thyroid problems diagnosed in the elderly are often not treated - makes me wonder if dementia or sundowner's syndrome, any and all of those kinds of problems could at least be delayed if not improved if more effort was made to treat older people?

I really do find it interesting. I wish I had your understanding of the test results, treatments and medications. Maybe someday I won't feel so scattered and I can concentrate better or maybe I'll learn more with experience.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Glad that story has a happy ending. Goodness gracious.
> 
> I should imagine a lot of people are in prison for committing crimes due to raging hormones from Graves'! It would not surprise me at all!
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand much but I try and anything I do know involved a lot of practice, study and willingness to make myself understand. LOL!!

That said, the brain needs a sufficient amount of T4 and T3 to survive. I would not at all be surprised to learn that in some cases, dementia could have been avoided if attention had been paid to keeping the patient euthyroid.

You are right about the elderly; they are at the bottom of the heap and believe it or not, many doctors think and get this, "Old people's lives are over, they don't need thyroxine replacement!" Believe that or not. It is true.


----------

